# CPT Code for Endoscopic exam of lower GI Tract



## carol52 (Apr 26, 2012)

Procedure performed was stated as a Colonscopy with cold Polypectomy.
 Pt had lower anterior resection anastomosis. " The colonoscope was introduced and was advanced to the ileocolic anastomosis. The scar was linear and smooth, small bowel looked normal.  At about 80 cm a small sessile polyp was removed in a piecemeal fashion.
Scope was withdrawn".   Dr  gave cpt of 45380  I am questioning this. Can anyone help ?
Thanks !!!


----------



## koatsj (Apr 26, 2012)

Why are you questioning the CPT code? What do you think it should be? From what I can tell, cold polypectomy would be 45380.


----------



## carol52 (Apr 26, 2012)

because of the small intestines ?


----------

